# Cool Racycle Pacemaker



## Junkhunter (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm looking for a little more info on this old Miami built Racycle. I was wondering about how the "self oiling" works. It's not for sale. Just looking for info on year, maybe estimated value. Cool old bike. The sprocket and rear cog sizes don't really make it that much faster I don't think.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 17, 2017)

That`s a BAD MACHINE !!! I wish I could help... The Old Timers will chime in soon...------Cowboy
`Wrong about the Sprocket and rear Cog- That Thing Will Fly ...


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 17, 2017)

Score$$$$$


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2017)

@Wcben can probably offer insight as to year and value. You are correct regarding the chainring and sprocket. The gearing actually works out pretty close ot a standard drive train due to the size of the rear sprocket. V/r Shawn


----------



## Goldenindian (Oct 17, 2017)

Love that fork! O mama....thanks for sharing. 1915? Not sure the date range that fork ran for....i know it was available in 1915.... off the top of my head. Great score!


----------



## jkent (Oct 17, 2017)

Didn't the Self Oiling start at around 1902?


----------



## gkeep (Oct 17, 2017)

_"Wrong about the Sprocket and rear Cog- That Thing Will Fly ..."_

That is exactly the words I was thinking! That beast will eat up the miles when your up to speed. I've ridden my teens PIerce on the Bay Trail here the 28" wheels and large front sprocket with small 9 tooth cog just feels like a horse stretching out. And the packed sand jogging trail feels better than the pavement. Have fun with that great machine!

Gary


----------



## barracuda (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## jkent (Oct 18, 2017)

Was1914 the first year for the "Cushion Fork"?
JKent


----------



## Rambler (Oct 18, 2017)

gkeep said:


> _"Wrong about the Sprocket and rear Cog- That Thing Will Fly ..."_
> 
> That is exactly the words I was thinking! That beast will eat up the miles when your up to speed. I've ridden my teens PIerce on the Bay Trail here the 28" wheels and large front sprocket with small 9 tooth cog just feels like a horse stretching out. And the packed sand jogging trail feels better than the pavement. Have fun with that great machine!
> 
> Gary





Gary, I suspect your bike does fly with a 9 tooth rear sprocket. However Junkhunter's bike above has a 16 tooth rear sprocket. That's why Shawn is correct "The gearing actually works out pretty close to a standard drive train due to the size of the rear sprocket".

A gear ratio calculator and a little math tells the story. Junkhunter's bike with 40T front and 16T rear sprockets combined with 28" wheels allows him to travel approximately 18 feet per crank revolution. Your bike Gary on the other hand with 40T front and 9T rear sprockets combined with 28" wheels allows you to travel approximately 32 feet per crank revolution. This is why Junkhunter's bike has a fairly normal gear ratio and your bike runs like a race horse!


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 18, 2017)

1915!!!  Seat Frame is Wrong, European!! Easy Fix!!
Good Luck!


----------



## mongeese (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 18, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> 1915!!!  Seat Frame is Wrong, European!! Easy Fix!!
> Good Luck!
> View attachment 694133



It's a Brooks saddle.


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 18, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> It's a Brooks saddle.




Well, Still Wrong!!!
Super Nice Original Specimen in Great Condition!!!
Good Luck to the Owner!!


----------



## gkeep (Oct 18, 2017)

Rambler said:


> Gary, I suspect your bike does fly with a 9 tooth rear sprocket. However Junkhunter's bike above has a 16 tooth rear sprocket. That's why Shawn is correct "The gearing actually works out pretty close to a standard drive train due to the size of the rear sprocket".
> 
> A gear ratio calculator and a little math tells the story. Junkhunter's bike with 40T front and 16T rear sprockets combined with 28" wheels allows him to travel approximately 18 feet per crank revolution. Your bike Gary on the other hand with 40T front and 9T rear sprockets combined with 28" wheels allows you to travel approximately 32 feet per crank revolution. This is why Junkhunter's bike has a fairly normal gear ratio and your bike runs like a race horse!




My front sprocket is only 28 T so 22.7 feet per crank revolution, if I calculated that right. Now you've got me thinking about how many revolutions it took to ride 22 miles a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Rambler (Oct 18, 2017)

gkeep said:


> My front sprocket is only 28 T so 22.7 feet per crank revolution, if I calculated that right. Now you've got me thinking about how many revolutions it took to ride 22 miles a couple weeks ago.




I concur, you are correct, I calculate 22.9 feet so we are in the same ballpark.

If we split the difference at 22.8 feet, your 22 miles would have required approximately 5094.7 turns of the crank.


----------



## Wcben (Oct 20, 2017)

Here is the patent for the triple spring fork, I recall that in the early years of it's availability, you could choose between the triple spring or the dual leaf..... That fork was used I believe untill 1909.... Cool Pacemaker! It would be interesting to see the chain cleaned a little to see if it might be the super-rare Racycle chain....




Oh!  Murray Schenck was employed by Miami Cycle, specifically Racycle.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 21, 2017)

What is the serial number? Should be on the Bottom Bracket.... Also a picture of the BB would be nice as well. Did you have a look down the seat tube - Miami used to put a tag there with some info on the bike when it left the factory. sometimes people get lucky and find them intact.


----------



## Wcben (Oct 23, 2017)

I found it....they listed the triple spring as new to the line in the 1908 catalog... and still offered the four leaf too!


----------



## Junkhunter (Jun 6, 2018)

Saddle added today. Now she's complete! Frame on this thing is very unique.


----------



## Wcben (Jun 6, 2018)

Great job on finding the saddle!  That one stamp looks like it may be  from the Canadian Racycle...? Any chance of getting some better pics of the stamps?


----------



## stezell (Jun 7, 2018)

Definitely a good looking bike Alan!


----------

